# Howdy from Calgary



## 403Tinbasher (Aug 14, 2018)

Born n raised here and ive been doing sheet metal for long time ..I do resi sheet metal fab and sell HVAC parts. Here's a few things I've done when I'm bored lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2018)

Very nice. I'm more on the fabrication side but do some artistic stuff.

Welcome aboard. You'll fit right in.


----------

